# Clean and tune. How often?



## Ozarker (Mar 27, 2018)

I've had my 5D mark III since the fall of 2015. Honestly, I don't get to use it much. I might have 7,000 clicks. I'm wondering if it might be time to send it in for a cleaning and "tuning". I say tuning because years ago we sent in our XSi for a shutter replacement and I believe it included a cleaning and what they called tuning. It seemed the colors were better after that.

Thanks!


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 27, 2018)

Ooh, #subscribe. I've always been curious about this myself.

- A


----------



## pwp (Mar 27, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I've had my 5D mark III since the fall of 2015. Honestly, I don't get to use it much. I might have 7,000 clicks. I'm wondering if it might be time to send it in for a cleaning and "tuning". I say tuning because years ago we sent in our XSi for a shutter replacement and I believe it included a cleaning and what they called tuning. It seemed the colors were better after that.
> 
> Thanks!


Seriously? It's not like a car that needs oil changes, brakes checked and so on. You won't need to give it a thought for years. If the sensor is clean, don't clean it. What else is there to clean? My 5D3 was retired after around 450,000 clicks (and two replacement shutters) and it went in to CPS just twice in that time, for the new shutters. There was no "tuning" involved. My old 1DX is up around 750,000 clicks (new shutter at 480,000 clicks) and other than a few over the counter sensor cleans, the only time it's ever been to CPS is for that new shutter. No tune-up!

Just forget it and enjoy your great 5D MkIII.

-pw


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Mar 27, 2018)

I have had my 5D mark 3 since they first came out in 2012 and in all that time all I have done is replaced a battery that was no longer holding its charge. Also I have the sensor cleaned professionally once a year.
It is still going strong and it has now chalked up well over 100,000 clicks. One thing you can say about Canon cameras is that they are built to last.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 27, 2018)

Ian_of_glos said:


> I have had my 5D mark 3 since they first came out in 2012 and in all that time all I have done is replaced a battery that was no longer holding its charge.* Also I have the sensor cleaned professionally once a year.*
> It is still going strong and it has now chalked up well over 100,000 clicks. One thing you can say about Canon cameras is that they are built to last.



That's the bit I'm pondering. MY 5D3 is 5+ years old and has never been serviced. Works like a top, but I always wonder if it could use a closer look from someone more knowledgeable than I am.

Further, Canon opened up a new facility not far from me at all (within quick driving distance). Hmm... :

- A


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Mar 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Ian_of_glos said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my 5D mark 3 since they first came out in 2012 and in all that time all I have done is replaced a battery that was no longer holding its charge.* Also I have the sensor cleaned professionally once a year.*
> ...


I am always very careful when changing lenses so I don't often find that there is dust on the sensor. However, occasionally dust does find its way in and that is why I have it cleaned. I would not dare to try and clean it myself and I think it is worth paying for it to be done professionally. Alternatively you might find that you can have your sensor cleaned for free at a photography event in your area. 
If you want to check for dust then stop your lens down to its smallest aperture - F11, F16 or F22, turn autofocus off, point the camera at a plain white surface such as a wall, and take a picture. Don't worry if your shutter speed is very slow - in fact the slower the better, and it is a good idea to move the camera around whilst the shutter is open. Yes it is the opposite to what you are normally taught, but because the dust is stuck to the sensor it is not affected by camera shake and it will show up clearly as grey dots against the plain white background.
If you cannot see any dust then happy days - maybe you don't change lenses very often, or maybe you are just very careful when you do change lenses.
If you do see some dust then it is worth having the sensor cleaned. Most of the time you will not notice, but it can really ruin plain subjects like a clear blue sky or a bride's dress.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi Ian. 
I have had the opportunity to have a free sensor clean at a few shows, do watch the ‘technician’ first, some of them are good, some not so much especially when they are peering out over an overwhelming stack of cameras to clean, the well organised ones stop taking cameras when they have reached a set number so they don’t have to rush through them and that is it for the morning, or day and you will get yours back at lunch or close of play! No rushing set time for each sensor. Some cleaning booths are out of the way, behind a screen etc, some just in the corner of a dusty show hall with Joe public flapping around near by.   ???

Just observe a bit before handing over your camera to what could be the local exspurt, ex being a has been and spurt a drip under pressure!  
I clean mine at home when I find dust, I can control the environment, and have as long as I want to do it right. I only use an arctic butterfly brush now, I used to use wet swabs, never done any damage. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ian_of_glos said:


> Alternatively you might find that you can have your sensor cleaned for free at a photography event in your area.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Mar 27, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ian.
> I have had the opportunity to have a free sensor clean at a few shows, do watch the ‘technician’ first, some of them are good, some not so much especially when they are peering out over an overwhelming stack of cameras to clean, the well organised ones stop taking cameras when they have reached a set number so they don’t have to rush through them and that is it for the morning, or day and you will get yours back at lunch or close of play! No rushing set time for each sensor. Some cleaning booths are out of the way, behind a screen etc, some just in the corner of a dusty show hall with Joe public flapping around near by.   ???
> 
> Just observe a bit before handing over your camera to what could be the local exspurt, ex being a has been and spurt a drip under pressure!
> ...



Graham - yes cleaning the sensor yourself is a good option as long as you know what you are doing and you are careful. The trouble is that I am completely hamfisted and it is likely that I would damage the sensor or leave smears all over it so that is why I prefer to have it done professionally. 
I often go to the LCE camera fair in Southampton every April and there the cleaning is done by Thomas Camera Services. They are an approved Canon repair service, they are very careful and they always make a good job of it. If I am unable to attend the show in April then I pay for the sensor to be cleaned. It costs about 30 quid.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 27, 2018)

pwp said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my 5D mark III since the fall of 2015. Honestly, I don't get to use it much. I might have 7,000 clicks. I'm wondering if it might be time to send it in for a cleaning and "tuning". I say tuning because years ago we sent in our XSi for a shutter replacement and I believe it included a cleaning and what they called tuning. It seemed the colors were better after that.
> ...



 Well yeah, seriously. You've been very fortunate like most, I would think. That doesn't mean there aren't things that shouldn't be checked, verified, and cleaned and lubed now and then. The same for lenses, I guess. I worked in the instrumentation / automation field for 30 years in the printed circuit board industry. No matter how good something was there were always adjustments that had to be made as something aged. Thus, I asked the question. Tuning doesn't only have to do with cars. It applies to musical instruments, electronic instrumentation, analog instrumentation, calibrations, etc. 

I think a lot of people calibrate their monitors at home. There's a reason for that. It would make sense to me that Canon would check that on the camera along with the metering system and shutter speeds. Just a guess.

Thus, I asked an innocent question. Logical too.  Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Ian_of_glos said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my 5D mark 3 since they first came out in 2012 and in all that time all I have done is replaced a battery that was no longer holding its charge.* Also I have the sensor cleaned professionally once a year.*
> ...



In England we have a saying: "if it ain't broke don't fix it" 

Applies very well to cameras.


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 27, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> In England we have a saying: "if it ain't broke don't fix it"
> 
> Applies very well to cameras.



Haha, across the pond us Yanks have that saying as well! 

Cheers!


----------



## slclick (Mar 27, 2018)

I've had the 5D3 since launch and the only maintenance I have done is sensor swabbing. This is very easy, just go slow, use YouTube to guide you along and if you start with a quality product and have steady hands, nothing will go wrong. Besides that, unless you have humidity, sand/dust/grit, infestation issues...does it work? Take Sporgon's advice.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 27, 2018)

What all exactly can you get CPS to do if you're a member?

I checked and I have plenty enough points to have the top two tiers levels of service.

I gather from this thread, you can get you sensor cleaned....checked.

Can you send in the body, and 2-3 lenses to check that they match and focus is working properly?

I've been finding when shooting at times, I hear the beep, but don't see the focus points flash red.....and when this is happening, I find at times...that I've been missing focus.

I'm wanting to get my body and like my 3 main lenses I use, especially shooting concerts, 70-300 2.8 II, 24-70 2.8 II, and the 11-14mm........

Also, if you ship this in, what's usually the turnaround time? How do you go about packing to ensure safe transit?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 27, 2018)

I'd say it just largely depends on the environment you shoot in, how often you shoot and how hard are you on your gear. Just for a frame of reference, when I was covering racing all of the time(~10 months/year, ~30 events & average shooting 3 days/event), I sent my broadcast camera(I know, not a stills cam) in for a 'clean & check' at least once a year. Now granted I was probably shooting in a much harsher environment on a regular basis than you are and my professional livelihood depended on it working properly. And with all of that being said, I've never sent any of my still cams away for a clean & check with the exception of one, just because CPS were usually at two of the big racing events I'd cover every year and I could just bring it with me to the track at my "home event" and get it back in a few hours.


----------



## Talys (Mar 27, 2018)

slclick said:


> I've had the 5D3 since launch and the only maintenance I have done is sensor swabbing. This is very easy, just go slow, use YouTube to guide you along and if you start with a quality product and have steady hands, nothing will go wrong. Besides that, unless you have humidity, sand/dust/grit, infestation issues...does it work? Take Sporgon's advice.



For me, most of the stuff is on the mirror/prism, not the sensor. I rarely have had to do a sensor clean on any DSLR; then again, I avoid lens swaps in unfavorable conditions, if I can (I'll duck into my car to do it, or whatever).


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 27, 2018)

+1 to Talys on the sensor not being the only area to consider.

I change lenses fairly often, 2-3x per outing I'd guess. I've never seen any sensor trouble or dust, but I have had an eyebrow or eyelash fall in the inner cavity before. It was in the optical path (that's how I found it), but it was not difficult to sort out once I knew what it was and where it was.

- A


----------



## ethanz (Mar 27, 2018)

Good timing for this thread. I'm a CPS Platinum member here in the USA. With that I get 10 free CMS (Canon Maintenance Service) a year. Basically they clean and check things, take it apart, to make sure its working well. With the platinum service, they pay for overnight shipping to and from. Last week I sent my camera and four lenses on Monday. I got them back on Wednesday! 

Regarding focus, I asked about them calibrating the lenses and camera, but that involved extensive and expensive work (+$200 per item), so I declined that. 

For non-CPS you can pay $50 or 70 for this service. For lower level members, I don't remember what you get, maybe just a few free CMS a year.

I'm sure all my equipment would be fine without this (except the for sensor dust on 1dx...) but I'm the kind of guy that goes to the car dealership and has my car serviced once a year, just to make sure its in tip top shape.

With these benefits, I don't know why you wouldn't be a CPS member in the USA. I also received several really nice straps and a CPS camera bag. That was worth the membership fee right away  ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 27, 2018)

Ian_of_glos said:


> I would not dare to try and clean it myself and I think it is worth paying for it to be done professionally.



It's quite easy, with the proper tools. I trust Uncle Roger's shop, they have oodles of cameras and clean the sensors between rentals. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRW9AmDPqr0

The above is their 'old' method, I use it routinely and have never had to go beyond the Arctic Butterfly (but I have the sensor stamps just in case).

There's also LensRentals' new method:

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2017/04/guide-to-cleaning-your-camera-sensor/


----------



## RGF (Mar 27, 2018)

I lucky that I am a 45 minute drive to the Canon service center in Itasca. As a CPS member I have my camera cleaned and tuned after every "dirty" trip (i.e., Africa with all the dust). Cheap insurance if you ask me. The cost of the trip is over $10,000 (once you factor in all costs - land, air, prep at home, ...) so spending a $100-150 seems like nothing.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 27, 2018)

All of that is not for me, if I'm honest.

Would I work on my own car? Sure, and I have. But I wouldn't tinker with critical componentry or tear the engine down.

I'm not averse to learning something new, but I likely smaller stakes than _might permanently damage the most irreplaceable component_.

Also, I'm not a pro and I almost never lean on the shutter button in what I shoot. So even 5+ years of use with my 5D3, I doubt I've hit 100k actuations.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 27, 2018)

RGF said:


> I lucky that I am a 45 minute drive to the Canon service center in Itasca. As a CPS member I have my camera cleaned and tuned after every "dirty" trip (i.e., Africa with all the dust). Cheap insurance if you ask me. The cost of the trip is over $10,000 (once you factor in all costs - land, air, prep at home, ...) so spending a $100-150 seems like nothing.



I don't understand...The $100-150 cost of a clean/check is cheap compared to the $10,000 cost of trip to Africa, so you have the sensor cleaned _after_ the trip? I don't think you grasp the concept of insurance. Sure, I can see the point of cleaning the sensor after using the camera in a dusty environment, but doing it after isn't 'insurance' for the trip.


----------



## slclick (Mar 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> +1 to Talys on the sensor not being the only area to consider.
> 
> I change lenses fairly often, 2-3x per outing I'd guess. I've never seen any sensor trouble or dust, but I have had an eyebrow or eyelash fall in the inner cavity before. In was in the optical path (that's how I found it), but it was not difficult to sort out once I knew what it was and where it was.
> 
> - A



And a rocket blower takes care of it 9/10 x.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> All of that is not for me, if I'm honest.
> 
> Would I work on my own car? Sure, and I have. But I wouldn't tinker with critical componentry or tear the engine down.
> 
> ...



Sign up for CPS, Adam. You seem like you have enough gear to qualify. http://cps.usa.canon.com/


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 27, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Sign up for CPS, Adam. You seem like you have enough gear to qualify. http://cps.usa.canon.com/



On the fringe, I think -- but good looking out. Will check now.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow. I qualify for Platinum. Who knew?

Recommendations on Silver vs. Gold? No way I'm sinking $300 into that per year. No need.

Gold would appear to get me maintenance service for a few items and loaner service. Is it worth $100 a year given my low mileage, photography not paying my bills, etc.?

Loaners _alone_ would imply yes given that I sink about $150-250 into LensRentals each year. What are the strings with evaluating gear? Is it cost-capped? Is there limited supply, are new products never available due to demand, etc? Are eval periods too short to take gear on a vaca?

Please educate this CPS newbie, thanks!

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 27, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Good timing for this thread. I'm a CPS Platinum member here in the USA. With that I get 10 free CMS (Canon Maintenance Service) a year. Basically they clean and check things, take it apart, to make sure its working well. With the platinum service, they pay for overnight shipping to and from. Last week I sent my camera and four lenses on Monday. I got them back on Wednesday!
> 
> Regarding focus, I asked about them calibrating the lenses and camera, but that involved extensive and expensive work (+$200 per item), so I declined that.
> 
> ...



Doesn't CPS require one to have an actual business to qualify? I have enough points for one of the higher end memberships, but I don't want to lie. I have 71 points.

1. In order to be eligible for Silver Membership, an applicant must:
a. Be a full-time, self-employed individual, or an employee of a professional imaging business, who
has a direct role in the creation of moving or still images for third parties on a professional basis.
b. Be a legal resident of the 50 United States, or the District of Columbia, who is at least 18 years of
age at the time of enrollment.
c. Have earned ten (10) Product Points under the Program (Product Points are earned based on the
eligible products you purchase. Point values for individual products are subject to change without
notice).
2. All applications are subject to approval by Canon U.S.A., Inc. (“Canon”), in its sole discretion. Canon
reserves the right to confirm that the prospective member’s application information is accurate and may
require additional proof upon request. Canon may reject any applicant in its sole discretion, with or without
reason. Applicants are not eligible for membership if they have been previously expelled or terminated
from any current or previous Canon program including the current, and any predecessor, CPS Program.
3. Applicant hereby represents and warrants that all information submitted with their application is true and
accurate. Any misrepresentation may result in immediate termination of membership with no refund of the
annual membership fee.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 27, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Doesn't CPS require one to have an actual business to qualify? I have enough points for one of the higher end memberships, but I don't want to lie.
> 1. In order to be eligible for Silver Membership, an applicant must:
> a. Be a full-time, self-employed individual, or an employee of a professional imaging business, who
> has a direct role in the creation of moving or still images for third parties on a professional basis.




Ah, +1. Bummer if that's a hard condition.

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't CPS require one to have an actual business to qualify? I have enough points for one of the higher end memberships, but I don't want to lie.
> ...




Yup. I'm at 71 points, but no business man.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 27, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...




I just called the new site in Burbank, and the lady who answered said that you don't need to be a professional working photographer. She said anyone with points qualifies.

A regular old cleaning/servicing is gratis for Gold members for up to 5 pieces. She didn't know anything about the eval unit program as that is run out East (in the U.S., that is), so that will be a separate inquiry unless someone knows more about that.

But, again: promising. Can any other folks speak to the virtues of CPS here? 

- A


----------



## ethanz (Mar 27, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...




Your name alone should merit automatic CPS membership. 

I think its fine if you apply.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Wow. I qualify for Platinum. Who knew?
> 
> Recommendations on Silver vs. Gold? No way I'm sinking $300 into that per year. No need.
> 
> ...



Definitely go Gold if you aren't going to be Platinum. Check if with Gold the CMS covers shipping. To me, that is worth the $300 a year for Platinum. 

Evaluation loans are for 10 days (not necessarily the exact dates you want them, but usually close), included in those days are 2 day shipping to you (Canon pays that) and whatever shipping you choose to get it back to them (you pay return shipping). It ends up being a little cheaper than Lensrental. Check if your home owners insurance will cover shipping of items, otherwise that can add some expense to the shipping cost (but it still is usually less than lensrental). With Gold you can only evaluate an item once, with Platinum its twice. You can evaluate pretty much any L lens. Their list didn't have some new lenses on it, so I emailed them about it and they were like, yeah sorry we didn't update the list, no problem we will send those new ones too. 

Once YOU become a CPS member, you actually get ACCESS to CANON's 50mm f1.4 L IS USM. UNRELEASED TO THE PUBLIC. Trust me. I have deep sources inside Canon and do lots of business with them, but due to legal stuff I CANNOT show any proof.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 27, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Once YOU become a CPS member, you actually get ACCESS to CANON's 50mm f1.4 L IS USM. UNRELEASED TO THE PUBLIC. Trust me. I have deep sources inside Canon and do lots of business with them, but due to legal stuff I CANNOT show any proof.



;D


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 27, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Definitely go Gold if you aren't going to be Platinum. Check if with Gold the CMS covers shipping. To me, that is worth the $300 a year for Platinum.



Gold covers shipping one way, I think. I would pay the other. Platinum covers both (thought apparently not for evals according to you).

Apparently the lady in Burbank claimed that site only takes drop-off/pickups and does not receive/ship gear, which is shocking. (Perhaps they are principally there for the entertainment/cine folks nearby?)

Thankfully, it's less than a half hour drive for me. 8)



ethanz said:


> Once YOU become a CPS member, you actually get ACCESS to CANON's 50mm f1.4 L IS USM. UNRELEASED TO THE PUBLIC. Trust me. I have deep sources inside Canon and do lots of business with them, but due to legal stuff I CANNOT show any proof.



I knew it!

- A


----------



## ethanz (Mar 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely go Gold if you aren't going to be Platinum. Check if with Gold the CMS covers shipping. To me, that is worth the $300 a year for Platinum.
> ...



Oh, that works well then. There is a CPS place in Chicago, but they always tell me to ship my stuff to the Virginia location. Which is fine since they pay the shipping, but if what you say is true, maybe the loans I could return with an hour drive to their facility...


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 27, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Oh, that works well then. There is a CPS place in Chicago, but they always tell me to ship my stuff to the Virginia location. Which is fine since they pay the shipping, but if what you say is true, maybe the loans I could return with an hour drive to their facility...



I made sure to confirm what does / does not happen at that Burbank facility. Servicing = yes (on a dropoff/pickup basis only as I said), but the gear eval program = no.

- A


----------



## ethanz (Mar 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, that works well then. There is a CPS place in Chicago, but they always tell me to ship my stuff to the Virginia location. Which is fine since they pay the shipping, but if what you say is true, maybe the loans I could return with an hour drive to their facility...
> ...



Stupid Canon  ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 27, 2018)

ethanz said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ethanz said:
> ...



Compartmentalizing where you conduct certain aspects of business, as opposed to everyone everywhere being trained to do everything, makes good sense. 

When I took my 1D X in to the New Jersey repair center for the recall service, they were able to do it on the spot in less than an hour. But, if I had brought a lens with me that also needed servicing, it would have had to be shipped from there to Virginia. 

Also, using pricey Burbank real estate for space to stock a bunch of loaner inventory does not seem smart to me.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 27, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Compartmentalizing where you conduct certain aspects of business, as opposed to everyone everywhere being trained to do everything, makes good sense.
> 
> When I took my 1D X in to the New Jersey repair center for the recall service, they were able to do it on the spot in less than an hour. But, if I had brought a lens with me that also needed servicing, it would have had to be shipped from there to Virginia.
> 
> Also, using pricey Burbank real estate for space to stock a bunch of loaner inventory does not seem smart to me.



I'll use emojis next time. I was continuing my imitations.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 28, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Clean and tune. How often?


I treat my gear quite cautious.

So normally the sensor stays quite clean.
If it comes to cleaning the sensor I send the camera in, which I had to do about every two years.
When it comes to "tuning" there is a auto calibration functionality of the sensor inside the camera. 
There are also (new) hot and dead pixels detected and deactivated. 

You can activate this by starting the "Manual Sensor Cleaning" functionality with no lens attached to the body and just the body protecting cap on. Just search for this here in the forum, if not familiar to this.
I do this several times a year, esp. before I do low light shots to avoid searching for hot pixels in post.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 28, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Clean and tune. How often?
> ...



Thanks Max.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 28, 2018)

Ok...question.

I get what clean is...sensor, mirror, etc.

What exactly does "*TUNE*" entail?

I had thought this originally meant tuning the body to focus properly with your lenses, but it sounds like form another post that that service is something else entirely and requires like $200 per lens??

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 28, 2018)

cayenne said:


> What exactly does "*TUNE*" entail?



They replace the timing belt and check the valve timing. ;D

Honestly, no idea. Curious myself. I'm not sure if any mechanical/lubricating work is done on springs, if disassemble-able internals are securely re-screwed back down, if gunk is cleaned out of non-sensor / high traffic / sliding interface areas., if they clean dust/gunk out of hard to reach areas, etc.

The lady I called stated that the camera goes through an 18 point servicing, but she didn't itemize those for me.

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 28, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly does "*TUNE*" entail?
> ...



A tune means they run through the shutter speeds to make sure they are accurate, it harks back to the days of mechanical cameras where the shutter speeds, and aperture settings, had many levers and dials, springs and the like that needed occasional fettling. I'm sure they can just plug in a cable now but they must still attach it to something to get the shutter open length and the curtain travel speed as you can't open the back and see through it like you used to be able to do.

I know for the 1V after a shutter change you needed to get a preliminary adjustment via proprietary software.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly does "*TUNE*" entail?
> ...



It's not really a 'clean and tune'. It used to be called 'clean and check' until they renamed it as Canon Maintenance Service. Here are the details:

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/self-help-center/canon-maintenance-service


----------



## ethanz (Mar 28, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Ok...question.
> 
> I get what clean is...sensor, mirror, etc.
> 
> ...



See what Neuro linked about the CMS (cleaning/checking service). The $200 thing was to calibrate the camera body and lenses together for optimal focusing. Separate service altogether.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 28, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's not really a 'clean and tune'. It used to be called 'clean and check' until they renamed it as Canon Maintenance Service. Here are the details:
> 
> https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/self-help-center/canon-maintenance-service



Great link, thx.

- A


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 28, 2018)

cayenne said:


> What all exactly can you get CPS to do if you're a member?
> 
> I checked and I have plenty enough points to have the top two tiers levels of service.
> 
> ...



I have platinum level
They expedite service to overnight turnaround and overnight shipping.
The equipment gets a free 18 point clean/service/adjustment.
If you need uncovered repairs, you get 30% discount.
I have used them several times- camera dropped, check out before big trip, cleaning, etc. I have been very happy with service.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 28, 2018)

Excellent links and info.

A Quick questions....

If I were to join, and I have enough points for Gold and likely even Platinum, but don't think I need quite that level....if I were to join and send in my body and maybe 1-2 lenses, which do you estimate, based on ya'lls past experience....would be the turn around time?

The reason I ask is that i"m shooting Jazziest down here the first weekend of May and I have to have my gear for that.

Think it would be reasonable to think I could send it in, and get it back in time?

Also...how do ya'll pack your bodies/lenses to protect them for shipping round trip to canon? Do ya'll use FedEX or UPS for shipping? What packing do you use?

Thanks in advance!!!

cayenne


----------



## lion rock (Mar 28, 2018)

i sent in 5D3 and 24-70/II in January for cleaning and recalibration (dropped the set from about 18 inches). sent them in with UPS any got them both back within 4 days or so.
packaging going was double boxes on each item. return after fix was single box with bubble wrap. 
cost to me was significant, even after Gold membership was more than $400. but i dropped them.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 28, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Excellent links and info.
> 
> A Quick questions....
> 
> ...



Very quick turn around time. If they are only doing CMS and no repair, usually they ship it back the same or next day. I just had a small repair done and it only took two days before they return shipped it. When CPS sends it back to you, they use a box with at least two inches of paper wrap/bubble wrap around the lens. CPS uses Fedex, but you can use whomever.


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 29, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Check if your home owners insurance will cover shipping of items, otherwise that can add some expense to the shipping cost (but it still is usually less than lensrental).



Why in the world would someone's home owners insurance cover the shipping costs for something like that?


----------



## stevelee (Mar 29, 2018)

RunAndGun said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Check if your home owners insurance will cover shipping of items, otherwise that can add some expense to the shipping cost (but it still is usually less than lensrental).
> ...



I assume he meant insurance costs on the shipping, not the shipping fee itself. My home owners insurance covers a lot of things I wouldn't have expected, including my personal property when it is not at the house. The deductible would be the main drawback. I think my homeowners has a $2,500 deductible.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 29, 2018)

So I signed up to join and the EULA-like agreement terms pop up. Despite what my my phone call to Burbank inform me, the #1 item on the list is that I must be a working professional photographer. 

But then I wrote Canon. Their answer? Apparently my money's as green as the next guy's:

_Thank you for contacting Canon product support. I understand that you have questions regarding the Canon CPS program. I can address this for you.

You are allowed to join even though you are not a working photographer. We have many serious hobbyist photographers with extensive equipment and they are also supported when the equipment own qualifies for Platinum or Gold CPS. 

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.

Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,

[name blanked]
Technical Support Representative
_

Signing up now! 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Apparently my money's as green as the next guy's...
> 
> Signing up now!



Good to know for sure, although I've heard all along that is the case. I've considered signing up, but haven't felt the need. I can clean, check, and tighten external screws myself. For equipment evaluation, I'm usually pretty good at determining my needs/wants and matching a lens to them. In cases where I'm really unsure if I'll use something, I buy it used and either keep it (as I did with the MP-E 65mm) or sell it (as I did with the 200/2.8L, 70-300 DO and 300/4L IS), and in the latter case I get what amounts to a free long-term rental. 

The only significant advantage I see is the repair discount and faster TAT, but except for an EOS M I've never had any Canon gear fail or need service (other than for a recall, once). If I ever do need service, I'll sign up for CPS at that point. I'm well north of triple-platinum in terms of qualifying points.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 29, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Good to know for sure, although I've heard all along that is the case. I've considered signing up, but haven't felt the need. I can clean, check, and tighten external screws myself. For equipment evaluation, I'm usually pretty good at determining my needs/wants and matching a lens to them. In cases where I'm really unsure if I'll use something, I buy it used and either keep it (as I did with the MP-E 65mm) or sell it (as I did with the 200/2.8L, 70-300 DO and 300/4L IS), and in the latter case I get what amounts to a free long-term rental.



I see this as $100 a year for gear servicing with the added (potentially massive) boost of trying out eval equipment. 

I need to see the fine print beyond subject to availability / 2 weeks lead time / etc. but this (a) could save me a great deal on my ~ 2x/year lens renting and (b) might have me give a gander to some niche gear that might not ever crack my Top 5 future pickups list. 200 f/2? 180 Macro? One of the new T/S lenses? Who knows?

- A


----------



## ethanz (Mar 29, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Good to know for sure, although I've heard all along that is the case. I've considered signing up, but haven't felt the need. I can clean, check, and tighten external screws myself. For equipment evaluation, I'm usually pretty good at determining my needs/wants and matching a lens to them. In cases where I'm really unsure if I'll use something, I buy it used and either keep it (as I did with the MP-E 65mm) or sell it (as I did with the 200/2.8L, 70-300 DO and 300/4L IS), and in the latter case I get what amounts to a free long-term rental.
> ...



Every time I've requested a loan (even when I was only Gold) they were very accommodating to my preferred dates. Send them an email requesting that 50mm you want, tell them Ethan sent you and they will let you in on the secret.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 29, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Every time I've requested a loan (even when I was only Gold) they were very accommodating to my preferred dates. Send them an email requesting that 50mm you want, tell them Ethan sent you and they will let you in on the secret.



Surely there must be catches, limits, etc. or this is the Amazon Prime of lens renting -- a deal too good to pass up. If all I'm paying is shipping (which is only about 20% of the total cost from my LensRentals orders), _I will be trying out a lot of lenses._ 

I wonder if it's a 'try before you buy' program and if all I'm doing is trying, they may cut me off. (That said, I don't plan to abuse this.)

But enough overthink. I'm in. Member of the cool club. I'll wear my badge everywhere. Demand free seat upgrades. Seat myself as I please in the nicest restaurants. Hang out with celebrities. ;D

- A


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 29, 2018)

stevelee said:


> RunAndGun said:
> 
> 
> > ethanz said:
> ...



I can understand them covering items damaged in transit that you ship. I don't insure items I ship with the carriers, because my insurance will cover any damages. Although some people will insure the item(s) shipped for their insurance deductible amount, which can be a lot more reasonable.

Insurance can be tricky. I had a theft ~12 years ago while I was out of town shooting. They broke into my truck and actually stole the entire vehicle with everything in it. Thank goodness my camera(broadcast tv) was in the room with me. My truck was recovered several days later, but I still ended up having to make three separate insurance claims. One on my business insurance which covered my equipment, two on my vehicle insurance for my truck(damage/repairs)and related items(stereo, etc.) and three on my home insurance for personal items that were in the truck.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Surely there must be catches, limits, etc. or this is the Amazon Prime of lens renting -- a deal too good to pass up. If all I'm paying is shipping (which is only about 20% of the total cost from my LensRentals orders), _I will be trying out a lot of lenses._
> 
> I wonder if it's a 'try before you buy' program and if all I'm doing is trying, they may cut me off. (That said, I don't plan to abuse this.)



Looks like the only limits are that you can only try each item once, and you are limited to one evaluation at a time (but an evaluation can include up to three items, not including more than one camera and one supertele lens). Also, you break it you bought it, so to speak (= have insurance!).


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 29, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Surely there must be catches, limits, etc. or this is the Amazon Prime of lens renting -- a deal too good to pass up. If all I'm paying is shipping (which is only about 20% of the total cost from my LensRentals orders), _I will be trying out a lot of lenses._
> 
> I wonder if it's a 'try before you buy' program and if all I'm doing is trying, they may cut me off. (That said, I don't plan to abuse this.)
> 
> ...



I know it's different in-person when CPS is at major events and supporting Canon photographers, but the loaner program that is in question here limits you to demoing a piece of gear once per model for life, at least for Gold and below. So don't think that you're going to get free use of a 200-400 1.4x every year for you annual safari. ; )


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 29, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently my money's as green as the next guy's...
> ...



+1. It would be nice to have documentation just in case the policy changes and they challenge you on it. I'll also wait for when I need service.

I would be tempted to try out the new TS-E lenses though. Those are harder to move in the used market.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 29, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Every time I've requested a loan (even when I was only Gold) they were very accommodating to my preferred dates. Send them an email requesting that 50mm you want, tell them Ethan sent you and they will let you in on the secret.
> ...



I don't think there are many catches, just that you can only rent lenses once as Gold member. I didn't know about the home owners policy covering the insurance shipping of items, so when I was evaluating all of Canon's 400's I was paying quite a bit to UPS for insurance. (CPS says you are responsible for the lenses MSRP, so for their 400 2.8, it was $18,000... which costs hundreds to insure with UPS)

My guess is, with the ridiculous MSRP they actually recoup a lot of their expenses if things get damaged.

And there isn't really any expectation that you have to buy a lens after evaluating it. So don't feel obliged.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 29, 2018)

RunAndGun said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Surely there must be catches, limits, etc. or this is the Amazon Prime of lens renting -- a deal too good to pass up. If all I'm paying is shipping (which is only about 20% of the total cost from my LensRentals orders), _I will be trying out a lot of lenses._
> ...



I've never asked about letting me use the lens for more than the 10 day period, because most of the time that would not be long enough to take on a trip.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 29, 2018)

ethanz said:


> I've never asked about letting me use the lens for more than the 10 day period, because most of the time that would not be long enough to take on a trip.



That's just about perfect for us, as we're both (relative) youngsters. We can only get away for one calendar week at a time between very demanding day jobs and annual family commitments.

My Japan trip is coming up too soon for me to use the eval service, but our next fun / big trip likely will give this a go. 

And does it work for bodies, too? Would certainly give a 5D4 a go if I have some landscape opportunities crop up.

- A


----------



## ethanz (Mar 29, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > I've never asked about letting me use the lens for more than the 10 day period, because most of the time that would not be long enough to take on a trip.
> ...



Yes, they have their nicer bodies on the eval list. 

Remember, the 10 days is split up: 2 days for shipping to you, around 6 days for you to use, and 2 days to ship back to them (or 3 or 1 depending on what you choose for shipping and you subtract or add to the days you get to use).


----------



## stevelee (Mar 29, 2018)

I usually tune to 440, but that carries the risk of oversharpening.

For an older look, I'll do 415.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 30, 2018)

Sweet action. I'm legit now.

After I get back from my trip, what's the first thing I should try out? The eval list looks fairly comprehensive but I do see the latest stuff (85 f/1.4L IS and the recent T/S lenses) isn't on it yet. Also, no speedlites other than macro, which is fine for this available light shooter.

Leaning towards my personal sweet spot of 24-50mm, perhaps the 24-70 f/2.8L II or the much raved about 35L II. 

- A


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 30, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Sweet action. I'm legit now.
> 
> After I get back from my trip, what's the first thing I should try out? The eval list looks fairly comprehensive but I do see the latest stuff (85 f/1.4L IS and the recent T/S lenses) isn't on it yet. Also, no speedlites other than macro, which is fine for this available light shooter.
> 
> ...



If you try the 24-70 f/2.8L II and the 35L II, they'll end up in your shopping cart soon, and you'll fall right into Canon's trap. ;D 

Those are fine lenses to start with. As you try out more lenses, you'll get a feel for what you want to try out next. I would definitely be interested in trying out the new TS-Es when they are available.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 30, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet action. I'm legit now.
> ...



I just tried out the 35 in January (it wasn't on the list but I asked them about it and got it, maybe its on the list now. Try asking for the 85...) and I did not end up buying it. Was very tempted, but I took some beano before.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Was very tempted, but I took some beano before.



Now that's funny!!! ;D Almost spit my coffee out. Some came out my nose.


----------

